# One time, on exercise....



## Bzzliteyr (2 May 2012)

Go ahead.. fill in the next line with a true story...


----------



## MikeL (2 May 2012)

a 25mm training round was found in the blue rocket..


* Apparently blue rockets are the new "amnesty bush"


----------



## TN2IC (2 May 2012)

with an arty sim..


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 May 2012)

by the Honey Truck man who was the colour blue like a smurf, after his hose blew because of obstructions from sanitary napkins in the rocket...


----------



## TN2IC (2 May 2012)

so there he was... blue shit up to his knees.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 May 2012)

no, no.  Head to toe...


----------



## TN2IC (3 May 2012)

The 2Lt on his CAP course, walk by...


----------



## Sadukar09 (3 May 2012)

screaming at the guy misplacing two rifles...


----------



## cupper (3 May 2012)

then started handing out garbage bags to the assembled troops ....


----------



## PuckChaser (4 May 2012)

who were ordered to wear them like rain jackets because...


----------



## RememberanceDay (4 May 2012)

It was hotter and dryer than the sahara, but there was a whisp of cloud in the sky...


----------



## medicineman (4 May 2012)

...which turned suddenly into a snow storm, that nobody was allowed to dress appropriately for...


----------



## OldSolduer (4 May 2012)

Because  mukluks had to be blackened and rocks needed painting.....before anyone could be issued rain gear


----------



## TN2IC (5 May 2012)

On this funded/supported RCR CAP course..


----------



## my72jeep (5 May 2012)

where we were issued more blank ammo and pyro then we needed or could use,


----------



## Sadukar09 (6 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> where we were issued more blank ammo and pyro then we needed or could use,


but someone scored 3/25 on PWT1,


----------



## TN2IC (9 May 2012)

and we will never know why the chicken cross the road...


----------



## HavokFour (14 May 2012)

And that is how Obama saved Christmas.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2012)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> And that is how Obama saved Christmas.



After Dubya dressed up like Foghorn Leghorn for Halloween, and Sadaam Insane was Little Boy Blue..... 8)


----------



## VIChris (14 May 2012)

Blue was Saddam's new name, because he wasn't hanged, but rather relocated to Canada, where he cleans blue rockets in the training areas....


----------



## Haggis (14 May 2012)

...while collecting discarded IMP pouches to recycle into tinfoil hats....


----------



## Rifleman62 (14 May 2012)

for the Bde HQ staff ......


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> for the Bde HQ staff ......



who had conveniently been kidnapped by aliens and replaced with mindless clones..... >


----------



## cavalryman (14 May 2012)

and staff effectiveness actually increased....


----------



## Sadukar09 (14 May 2012)

due to the yelling at the same guy who lost another rifle...


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2012)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> due to the yelling at the same guy who lost another rifle...



Who had been out hunting zombies......


----------



## Sadukar09 (14 May 2012)

with the effective use of a window rake...


----------



## ArmyRick (14 May 2012)

...But was stopped immediately by range control for not having properly followed 381 Range training and safety...


----------



## Haggis (14 May 2012)

which stiplutes that the minimum engagement range for a Zombie is 20 metres to avoid the firer being spattered with....


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2012)

Haggis said:
			
		

> which stiplutes that the minimum engagement range for a Zombie is 20 metres to avoid the firer being spattered with....


  


Unless you use danger close procedures.....which in an emergency you can use THEN info higher.....


----------



## HavokFour (14 May 2012)

In a great bellowing wind...


----------



## 211RadOp (14 May 2012)

they dug a trench on the top of Jerusalem Ridge, which quickly proceeded to flood...


----------



## Haggis (14 May 2012)

..with beer flowing from the ruptured bladder of a .....


----------



## 211RadOp (14 May 2012)

...member of the R22eR, who was posted to...


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> ...member of the R22eR, who was posted to...



the Royal Mess Tin and Condom Repair Battalion, whose Home Station was Buttwad.....


----------



## LineJumper (15 May 2012)

While standing in line for timmies,


----------



## wildman0101 (15 May 2012)

After he put himself on report for stepping on a land mind


----------



## cupper (15 May 2012)

While demonstrating how not to give your position away....


----------



## HavokFour (16 May 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> While demonstrating how not to give your position away....



with a pine air freshener and a stick of gum, he let out a great thundering howl...


----------



## armyvern (16 May 2012)

as he heard a loud thud coming from the vicinity of the latrines ...


----------



## TN2IC (16 May 2012)

The IMP attacked...


----------



## TN2IC (17 May 2012)

All over the blue rockets...


----------



## medicineman (17 May 2012)

...which got tipped over mid attack...


----------



## OldSolduer (17 May 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> ...which got tipped over mid attack...



Thereby trapping the Bde Comd inside as the door was jammed shut.....causing a....sticky.....situation....


----------



## medicineman (17 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Thereby trapping the Bde Comd inside as the door was jammed shut.....causing a....sticky.....situation....



...well, actually, stinky situation...


----------



## Old Sweat (17 May 2012)

and he always thought his didn't stink . . .


----------



## fixerdude (17 May 2012)

Meanwhile, the 2LT on CAP walked by again still hollering...


----------



## cupper (17 May 2012)

trying to find a higher up to get permission to have the nice Canadian recovery team pull their Hum-v out of the ditch....


----------



## HavokFour (18 May 2012)

A child begins to cry, his hands become sticky with jam...


----------



## q_1966 (18 May 2012)

in the Officers Mess.


----------



## cupper (18 May 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> in the Officers Mess.



Where they served Beef Wellington cooked blue, but no one noticed because they had way to much pre dinner libation...


----------



## wildman0101 (19 May 2012)

Whereby the kid declined an interview with CBC.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 May 2012)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Whereby the kid declined an interview with CBC.



Because he had forgotten to pick up his brass on the firing point.....


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 May 2012)

And realized he needed to stay in "his lane" for the interview but really had no clue what to say because...


----------



## medicineman (20 May 2012)

...he simply had no clue...


----------



## navymich (20 May 2012)

no monopoly and no life either.....


----------



## HavokFour (20 May 2012)

So he attempted to make spaghetti in the woods.


----------



## SprCForr (20 May 2012)

Using 550 cord, a ketchup packet and...


----------



## medicineman (21 May 2012)

...two cups of coffee and some pepper sauce.


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 May 2012)

The nasty smell drew in the enemy force, whereupon...


----------



## medicineman (21 May 2012)

...they promptly surrendered as they hadn't eaten anything in days.


----------



## wildman0101 (21 May 2012)

He promptly  lit the DEt Cord and ran for dear life knowing


----------



## cupper (21 May 2012)

his underwear were about to blow up in his face...


----------



## OldSolduer (21 May 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> his underwear were about to blow up in his face...


In the nick of time, the cord snapped and he was saved, only to be stopped in his tracks by the Military Police....who promptly....


----------



## my72jeep (21 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> In the nick of time, the cord snapped and he was saved, only to be stopped in his tracks by the Military Police....who promptly....


Asked where the closest Tim Hortons was.......


----------



## HavokFour (22 May 2012)

Not knowing French, he attempted to communicate the directions to them through interpretive dance.


----------



## wildman0101 (22 May 2012)

Something having to do with a Tango


----------



## cupper (22 May 2012)

which the MP's mistook for the Macarena and ....


----------



## my72jeep (22 May 2012)

But performed it more like the Chicken dance.......


----------



## chrisf (22 May 2012)

issued him a ticket for dancing ever so slightly faster than the posted dancing limit of 90 BPM.


----------



## my72jeep (22 May 2012)

All the time explaining that yes they are real Police officers........


----------



## q_1966 (23 May 2012)

The MP's quickly drive away, as a report had come in on the radio that 3 Boatswains and a really drunk Mars Officer were trying to steal a stone frigate...


----------



## wildman0101 (27 May 2012)

And the MP's quickly concluded it was a case of


----------



## PJGary (28 May 2012)

rabies. The whole base was quarantined. The RSM explained on parade this would have never happened if only there had been more...


----------



## OldSolduer (28 May 2012)

PJGary said:
			
		

> rabies. The whole base was quarantined. The RSM explained on parade this would have never happened if only there had been more...


Marching up and down the square with the RSM.....but that wasn't good enough for the piano player...


----------



## 211RadOp (28 May 2012)

...who played me a song, 'cause he was the piano man...


----------



## cupper (28 May 2012)

who was talking to Davy, who was still in the navy, and told him to get a life....


----------



## HavokFour (28 May 2012)

and walked up to a gentleman on the street in black leather chaps


----------



## wildman0101 (28 May 2012)

So he snapped up a Jerry Lee Louis.  Great Ball's of fire. and the Taliiban


----------



## q_1966 (1 Jun 2012)

decided to join in on the singing and merry making, just like the Christmas truce of 1914 during the Great War.


----------

